# CG Ecosmart



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi to all, I've noticed on the U.S. Chemical Guys site this new product, here the link:
http://www.chemicalguys.com/category_s/131.htm
I think it's very interesting.:thumb:


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Interesting is one word.

ECOSMART Go Green-Concentrate Waterless Detail mixes with 8 gallons of water to save you money while delivering a perfect finish to any vehicle.

THE TOTAL DETAILING SOLUTION WITHOUT WATER!

Whatever next, dehydrated water?

Steve O.


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi mate, Ecosmart exist in 2 versions, concentraded and ru (ready for the use), the concetraded version can be diluited with distilled water so a gallon make 8 gallon of product. The "ru" version it's a gallon of product ready to use, no need to diluite with water or distilled water.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

It looks to me like marketing hype and rebranding.

I have this somewhere..............

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/one.htm

Maybe just a new name and a bit of 'green' colourant.

I suggest that none of these products are waterless, they are just shipped with different dilution ratios, as the 'concentrated' and 'ru' form factors seem to suggest.

Steve O.


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes, I have been doing the Water $mart Eco Detailing model for a while, I guess you would say a long time on a relative basis, at 5 years.

I hate that it is referred to as "waterless". Any commercial grad solutions must be in concentrate, for economics and consistency with the Eco goals ... don't ship water ...

So if you dilute, yes you are adding water, in fact the #1 ingredient by far is water.

I think ... that the name comes from the original stuff like dri wash n guard. That stuff is a petro chemical ... and it mixes like "oil" & "Water". it is therefore ready to use.

In some ways, I think the petro chemical is acceptable. My rationale is that if you compare it to a bucket & hose wash ... then water is conserved and pollution does not enter the storm drain. So it is better than some alternatives.

But, then when you into the model itself, the true water based waterless products make the most sense. Sustainable, and ship in concentrate. On a cost of goods per car basis ... any professional non Do it Yourself, there is only one choice, in my opinion.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Those are my thoughts - less water perhaps but no way 'waterless'.
I did try to find any datasheets for these or any CG products to see just how much water is in the productbut couldn't locate any.

Given that we have to bear the cost of shipping gallons to the UK, it would make much more sense if the products could be shipped in concentrated form and diluted at point of use. I don't know enough about the products to determine how many would be suitable, but it strikes me that this would be truly ecosmart AND benefit the consumer.

So the implication from this particular product, in RU form, is that 8/9 of the shipping cost you would pay is for shipping water to the UK.

Steve O.


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

There are 2 basic categories of Bucket and hose less wash (not as easy to say, but more descriptive), water based, and petrol based. The petrol based ones are obviously non dilutable, where the waterbased ones are. Most waterbased ones, once diluted comprise only 5-10% product and at least 90% water(even in concentrated form some must include water to be able to stabilize the formulation.


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

I like that ... Bucket and hose less ... consider that one stolen!


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

After all those opinions I'm tempted to buy a sample of Ecosmart and test it on my car.


----------

